# Snot bubbles and watery eyes.



## klinej50 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Runny nose and watery eyes*

Hi, I noticed one of my leopard tortoise has watery eyes and is blowing like snot bubbles. Do I need to take him to the vet? I've read that their enclosures needs a cover but I'm unsure of how to get one. My table is 4 by 4 and it would have to go around my two lights. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2013)

*RE: Runny nose and watery eyes*

The first step is to warm him up. Add lights, add wattage, or whatever you need to do. This is usually caused by temps being too cool, especially at night. What are you using for night heat and what are your four temps? Warm side, cool side, basking and night?

Adding heat will sometimes stop the progression of a respiratory infection. You should have an ambient of 85-90 all day and night, with a 100 degree basking site for 13 hours a day. Continue this for two weeks after cessation of symptoms. Soak daily to ensure he doesn't dehydrate with all the extra electric heat. Go to the vet if symptoms persist. Anti-biotics might be necessary, but I would decline ANY "vitamin" shots.

What size and age is your tortoise? What are you using for UV? How are you maintaining humidity in an open top?


----------



## klinej50 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yesterday I noticed my tortoise was blowing bubbles through his nose and his eyes looked wet and slimy. I looked into it and I read stuff about heat and a cover on their enclosure. I have done everything to make their enclosure warmer. Do I need to take him to a vet? He is about 4 months old


----------



## Laura (Jul 12, 2013)

is he acting normal? eating? 
did the water come out of his nose after being in the water? Soak?


----------



## klinej50 (Jul 12, 2013)

Laura said:


> is he acting normal? eating?
> did the water come out of his nose after being in the water? Soak?



He is eating but less than normal. He is active but only for short periods of time.
Compared to my other tortoise he seems sick.


----------



## klinej50 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Runny nose and watery eyes*

I have a UVB light and also a basking spot that is a 100 degrees. I order 2 more thermometers for the humid and cool side but I won't know for sure until they get here. But they are by a window to let in here and also all the vents are closed and no fans. I do take them outside daily and I live in Texas so it is normally about 100 to 109. I've also been reading about covers so keep the heat in but I have a 4 by 4 tortoise table so I'm having trouble finding a proper cover for them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2013)

*RE: Runny nose and watery eyes*

The reason Tom asked about your light is because pet stores sell UVB lights that are actually compact fluorescent bulbs. These bulbs, especially the spiral-shaped bulbs, cause snow blindness in baby tortoises. Pain sometimes causes a drippy nose. So your baby's symptoms might be from pain from the bulb, if you're using a CFL.


----------



## Laura (Jul 12, 2013)

separate him from the other one if you haven't already.. do a baby food soak. could he have overheated at some point? let him rest and watch.


----------



## klinej50 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Runny nose and watery eyes*

All my lights and most of my substrate is all from Zoomed. I read that they were a good brand. I got all my stuff from a local reptile store they seemed pretty knowledgeable about tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2013)

Zoo Med IS a good brand, however, they also sell the CFL to unsuspecting customers. This is NOT a good bulb.


----------



## klinej50 (Jul 12, 2013)

Where do I get a good bulb?


----------

